# I'm so glad



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

these dogs don't shed. Can someone tell me what this stuff is? I get a pile of it every time I brush them.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

What brush do you use? We're looking for one that actually works on their short hair. I usually just have my husband vigorously rub her. Lol. She loves it and it gets off all the excess, loose hair.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its just a rubber curry comb that I use on them.
I have heard the groomers stone also works well.
I need to buy one just to try it out.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I often find that stuff on my car seats. It's not a lot but still.....
I have a curry comb for the cats(same as would be used on a horse) that we should probably use on Dharma. We don't usually brush her though. She is constantly cleaning herself and does that much hair really come off constantly?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> does that much hair really come off constantly


Even though their coats look slick, and shiny, that's about the norm.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We should experiment! 10 wirehair owners and 10 vizsla owners should collect the hair they get off their dog in one year's time. I think we'll come out even. Who's with me? 

No one. The answer is no one.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I don't brush Ester. I usually put a pair of rubber gloves on and give her a rub down on the garden. Gets loads of loose hairs off- and she loves it!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree - I'm so glad that they don't shed! I was playing/wrestling with the dogs earlier and when we were done my shirt looked like the picture below - but I'm sure it had nothing to do with the dogs...


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

For anyone trying to remove all the hair (that V's don't shed ) out of their cars... you HAVE to try the Gonzo sponge. For some reason the hair doesn't stick the seats in my SUV, but it does terribly in my husband's car. That sponge is a lifesaver! It's a couple bucks on Amazon.

We use the Zoom Groom curry comb outside otherwise. It's interesting, because I get a lot of hair off when grooming Dex, but none off of Birch. With our two, the V seems to hold onto his hair until brushed, but the weim's falls out on it's own (all over the house!).


----------

